# remote monitoring Of implanted cardiac devices



## Jamiemrph485 (May 30, 2008)

I have been using doing a 93799 and adding a note that states "remote ICD internet analysis similar to a 93741 or 93743".  But i have recently read in a cardiology book that you should be billing it as a 93741-26 or 93743-26. Does anyone know if medicare accepts this?


----------



## Davistm (Jun 13, 2008)

Jamie,

Our MAC is TrailBlazer and they have issued guidance to report codes 93741 or 93743 for electronic analysis of an ICD using remotely obtained data and codes 93731 or 93734 for electronic analysis of a PM using remotely obtained data.

Terry


----------



## abermea (Oct 2, 2008)

*Cardio-Defibrillator Telephone Anaylsis*

I have a similar question on the appropriate CPT code use to report when transmitting the data using a Telephone Anaylsis for the Cardio-Defibrillator? Any suggestions.  Would the correct code be 93799 as an unlisted procedure with documentation showing that it was a telephone anaylsis?


----------



## abermea (Oct 6, 2008)

*Telephone Anaylsis for the Cardio-Defibrillator?*

I have a question on the appropriate CPT code use to report when transmitting the data using a Telephone Anaylsis for the Cardio-Defibrillator? Any suggestions.  Would the correct code be 93799 as an unlisted procedure with documentation showing that it was a telephone anaylsis?


----------

